# Practice clips from last night...



## Guy Preston (Nov 21, 2013)

This is just a few clips from class last night..

Mixed ability level, the most advanced students in the video are 5th Kyu, and others have only weeks or months of Jujutsu training...

Some refining needed, but coming along nicely!!


----------

